# 1/18 Scale FROG!



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That's right Tamiya shrinks the frog down to a 1/18th scale! It will be avaliable as a RTR and Kit. Now I can have a 1/18th scale version of my first R/C car!!!

check out the link

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=56701


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Interesting I may have to check that out!!!!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

oh thats it i gotta have one of those lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Kyosho used to have a 1/18th scle Ultima wonder why they don't bring it back out.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Guys is it 1/18th scale? I dont think it is............


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

according to R/C Car Magazine it is 1/18th scale...


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

i dont think it would be that good of a contender against the rc18mt, the mini t, mini LST and the vendetta though.


----------



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

Not really, but some might like the nostalgia! :thumbsup:


----------

